# Belinea O.book 5 GraKa treiberupdate nicht möglich



## HomeboyST (11. August 2009)

*Belinea O.book 5 GraKa treiberupdate nicht möglich*

Servus, 

bin gerade am Notebook meiner Freundin ( Belinea o.book 5 ) 

und will den GraKa Treiber aktualisieren. 

Aktuell ( 156.61 ) 

Nun gibt es von N-vidia schon den 186.03 speziell für Notebooks. 
Doch wenn ich den installieren möchte sagt er mir das dies nicht möglich ist. 

"Das NVIDIA Setup-Programm konnte keine Treiber finden, die mit der aktuellen Hardware kompatibel sind. Das Installationsprogramm wird jetzt beendet."

Wie bekomme ich den Treiber da jetzt drauf ?


----------



## midnight (12. August 2009)

*AW: Belinea O.book 5 GraKa treiberupdate nicht möglich*

Was für ne Grafikkarte steckt denn in dem Ding?

so far


----------



## HomeboyST (12. August 2009)

*AW: Belinea O.book 5 GraKa treiberupdate nicht möglich*

Da ist die Geforce 8600M GT drin. 

Das Problem ist das es im Downloadcenter von Belinea auch nur 
den 156.61 gibt. Also der den ich drauf habe...

Und der von Nvidia direkt lässt sich wie gesagt nicht installieren. 

( Und ja.. habe den Treiber speziell für Notebooks genommen. )

Auch wenn ich über den Gerätemanager den Treiber aktualisieren will, 
sagt er mir das der optimale Treiber schon installiert ist...    Nee is klar....


----------



## midnight (12. August 2009)

*AW: Belinea O.book 5 GraKa treiberupdate nicht möglich*

Hm, ich habe auch eine 8600M GT. Hast du das richtige Betriebssystem gewählt (x64/x86)? Weil die sind untereinander nicht kompatibel...

Wenn alle Stricke reißen kannst du mal bei laptopvideo2go.com reingucken, die bieten gemoddete Treiber.

so far


----------



## HomeboyST (12. August 2009)

*AW: Belinea O.book 5 GraKa treiberupdate nicht möglich*

Logo habe ich das richtige BS gewählt.....

Könnte echt kotzen....

Edit: 

Läuft auch mit den Treibern von Laptop2go nicht.....


----------



## skankee (12. August 2009)

*AW: Belinea O.book 5 GraKa treiberupdate nicht möglich*

Kannst mal den tweakforce.com Treiber testen, vllt tuts der ja.


----------



## zombie82 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Belinea O.book 5 GraKa treiberupdate nicht möglich*

Moinsen 
Ich hab ebenfalls das o.book 5 und mich nervt es ach das man bei dem ding kaum möglichkeiten hat was zu machen aber ich kann dich beruhigen...
such einfach nach der Treiberversion 179.48, die geht ohne Probleme drauf und damit läuft die GraKa auch besser und stabiler.
Ich persönlich würde die Finger von anderen Treibern lassen da man ja nie weiß ob sie nich doch schäden verursachen.


----------



## eismann69 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Belinea O.book 5 GraKa treiberupdate nicht möglich*

Danke für den Tipp! Funkioniert bestens! Aber, warum geht es nicht mit noch neueren Versionen? (Habe ich auch noch nicht probiert)


----------

